# thoughts on a c40



## schakoen (Sep 17, 2013)

As I'm new to the forum, firstly a big hello to everyone!
Then if you don't mind I'd like to ask for some thoughts on the bike I'm thinking about buying. It's a c40 (colnago obviously) DA 7800 groupset. Not sure about the year, 2002ish? Maybe someone can help me there? Also the paintjob seemd a bit strange to me. I haven't been able to find any other c40's with this paintjob, would it be repainted? I'm asked to pay 1200 Euro's for it, I can probably bargain a bit as it has a few scratches. Sounds like a good deal to me, not?

CC5311 officiële Cannondale dealer, fietsenwinkel in racefietsen Bruchem - Colnago C40, Dura Ace 7800


----------

